# Difficulties with sound and OpenGL

## orcberg

For lack of a better term, I'm getting my ass kicked.

I set up Gentoo about a month ago using genkernel. I'm running 2.6.16-r13. In terms of graphics and such, everything seems fine. I use KDE, it looks great, it's at a high resolution. I've never had sound working.

I recently picked up Cedega, so in the course of setting it up it runs a series of checks -- my machine fails all the tests except for the POSIX Threads one.

OpenGL Direct Rendering: Failed

3D Acceleration: Failed

POSIX Threads (Pthreads): Passed

Copy Protection: Failed

OSS Sound: Failed

ALSA Sound: Failed

I figured I'd attack the issue of sound first. My computer uses ALi5455 on-board audio. So first, I referred to the article on Gentoo Wiki regarding setting up ALSA (since Cegeda was looking for ALSA and/or OSS functionality): [url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_Complete_(includes_dmix)[/url]. I also referenced several posts already out there, but none of them helped me get the sound working. So I'm kind of at a loss.

```
dominus frank # lspci | grep -i audio

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)
```

Everything went fine until I got down to the part where I had to do the modules-update. The command as it is listed does not work (with the -f option):

```
dominus frank # modules-update -f

Error: I don't understand -f
```

Fine -- so I just did modules-update and that worked. So next I get to the part where I start ALSA. Here's where stuff starts exploding.

```
dominus frank # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

FATAL: Module snd_ali5455 not found.                                      [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format                                      [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format                                      [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ ok ]
```

I tried some other things as well, going through menuconf and recompiling the kernel. I'm still left with the error shown above.

 */etc/modules.d/alsa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> alias char-major-116 snd
> 
> ...

 

 */etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.
> 
> ...

 

Now as far as the OpenGL goes... I emerged the package opengl, rebooted, Cedega doesn't seem to recognize that it's set up though. My graphics card:

```
dominus frank # lspci | grep -i vga

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
```

I'm not sure what else I need to address the OpenGL Direct Rendering and 3D Acceleration issues -- are there other packages that I need beyond OpenGL? 

I know this is a multi-question post but I appreciate the help and patience. I'm not a total n00b, I'm just not as familiar with setting up drivers and such on linux.  :Smile:   I tried to include everything of relevance but if there is anything else I should include in here, let me know.

 *lspci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dominus frank # lspci
> 
> ...

 

----------

## alienjon

For the sound stuff, make sure that you followed the right path in the Alsa HOWTO. I am currently on my fourth (or so) installation of Gentoo and that page still confuses me a bit. In that I mean that make sure that you followed either the kernel path OR the modules path. A mixture of the two could produce some problems.

As for opengl, lets run some tests. First of all, though, a question: What version of nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx are you using?

```

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx -pv

```

Also, please run and then post the following:

```

glxinfo | grep direct

```

----------

## orcberg

Well in the end I did do a mixture of the two. When it didn't work the first few times I started trying other options and such. I did maintain a copy of the kernel that I did not recompile however, in the event that I _really_ jacked something up and the machine stopped booting.  :Smile: 

As for the first command:

```
dominus frank # emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8756-r1  9,717 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8756  USE="dlloader" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 9,717 kB
```

glxinfo:

```
dominus frank # glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```

----------

## alienjon

For the sound stuff, I'd personally go through the HowTo again and if or when you come across any errors, post them here. It will help us debug things for you  :Smile: 

As for the video stuff, this is exactly why you are getting the errors, you don't have any drivers installed! Check out this link. It is the Gentoo nVidia HowTo and it will help you get up and running. Essentially, you will be unmasking the latest drivers, making sure your kernel is setup to handle glx, installing the drivers and configuring X to be able to use them. I've had experience with installing video drivers before, so if you have any problems with the install, please don't hesitate to post them here  :Smile: 

----------

## orcberg

Cool, I will give the sound gig a second run. And I'll emerge those packages you listed.

Thank you for the guidance! Hopefully it'll stop blowing up on me now.  :Smile: 

----------

## orcberg

Okay, I have OpenGL and the nVidia drivers functioning properly! Huzzah for direct rendering. To test, I fired up Quake II under Cedega and it works like a charm.

The sound issue still remains however. Looking over the wiki entry, there are two questions that come to mind (and they may be stupid questions, but I'll pose them nonetheless):

1. Being that I set up Gentoo using genkernel, should I still be recompiling the kernel to set this up? I thought I had read someplace that it is not recommended, although I already did recompile it once while attempting these changes, and that is the kernel I am still working on. I suppose that also prompts the question as to whether or not I should go back to the original kernel I was working with and start from scratch.

2. In the wiki, it refers me to the ALSA index for the sound devices. Under ALi, there is only one entry: ALi5451. I have an ALi5455. I tried to set the thing to ALi5455 in my previous attempt but it will blow up with:

```
 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

FATAL: Module snd_ali5455 not found.                                      [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format                                      [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format                                      [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ ok ]
```

So what should I use for the card then, if ALi5455 doesn't appear on their list?

Edit/Update:

During the process of emerging alsa-lib, alsa-driver, alsa-oss, and alsa-utils:

```
checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unknown soundcard ali5455

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  alsa-driver-1.0.11.ebuild, line 97:   Called econf '--with-oss' '--without-debug' '--with-kernel=/usr/src/linux' '--with-build=/usr/src/linux' '--with-isapnp=yes' '--with-sequencer=yes' '--with-cards=ali5455'

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

So I guess that's a pretty straight forward "no" to the ALi5455. Heh.

----------

## alienjon

Is your card on the supported alsa list? (The link is at the top of the HowTo page.

As for the kernel, I'm afraid that I am not very familiar with Genkernel, but for regular kernel compilations, you would need to recompile in order for the new kernel to be built (and subsequesntly be used)

----------

## orcberg

It doesn't appear that way. According to: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-ALi#matrix

Vendor: ALi

Product: Generic Device -- M1535, M1535D, M1535+, M1535D+

Drivers & Docs: Details (ALi5451)

Notes: [ANio] [RCAio] [MIDIio] (1) (3)

I tried to use the ALi5451 before and it didn't work as far as I could tell, so I don't think they're compatible.

----------

## alienjon

Well, if your card is unsupported then there may not be much we can do for you (save helping you find a cheap replacement (unless you'd like a nicer card, in which case we could help you out there two   :Wink:  )) I did, however, find a post on the Ubantu Forums (thanks Google!) It looks like your card does use an architechure that is supported. Unfortunately, the person who posted did not seem to find a solution, but he does have a few ideas to try which (considering he made the posts last year) may work now. Who knows?

For his suggestions, setup your sound according the the Gentoo HowTo but use the modules that he mentions (the intel ones) and see what you can come up with. Good luck!

----------

## orcberg

You know what the sad thing is? I was already thinking about plan B:   buying a new sound card!   :Razz: 

I really can't justify spending $100 on a sound card because while that would be a fantastic, I don't have the speakers to warrant it at this time. What's a good middle-of-the-road card that is definitely compatible with Gentoo?

----------

## alienjon

Well, $100 would be a pretty good sound card, but you could get old ones (or used ones) for much less. Also, check out dealnews.com. What these guys do is show what other companies currently have for deals. They will often times show an item with some serious discounts, thanks to rebates and the like. I always try to look this site over before buying anything online (especially computer stuff). In general, though, I would personally suggest a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS. A friend of mine got it a while back and has loved it. I'm pretty sure it has great Linux support and, more importantly, it is a very strong sound card. For a more comprehensive idea on what cards are compatible (as well as hearing of ones which you could get new for less than the one I had suggested, take a wade through the forum and see what you come up with  :Smile: 

----------

## orcberg

Okay, I got the new sound card: Audigy SE. (02:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS)

It's still not working however. I have made the changes and gone through the process again, but the error message I get is a bit crazy. The ALSA site is down apparently (I can't connect to it) but in doing some searching, I found that apparently the driver to reference is ca0106. Anyhow, the error (same one I get when I reboot):

```
dominus tmp # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_ca0106 (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/pci/ca0106/snd-ca0106.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                       [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                      [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dm  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ ok ]
```

The relevant files I have...

 *From /etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ALSA_CARDS="ca0106"
> ```
> ...

 

 */etc/modules.d/alsa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.
> 
> ...

 

 */etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.
> 
> ...

 

Any ideas?

----------

## alienjon

```

(see dmesg)

```

Could you give us your dmesg output? (or any relevent lines)

Also, and this may be stepping ahead of ourselves a little bit but seeing:

```

(/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter

```

is making me think that you may need a simple kernel re-compile (to at least build the module)

----------

## orcberg

As far as recompiling the kernel goes, I used genkernel when I set up my machine. The current settings in menuconfig have Sound Card Support set to module, with ALSA and OSS submenus set to excluded. Under "Building Support from alsa-driver Package" from the ALSA How-To (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_Complete_(includes_dmix)#Building_Support_from_alsa-driver_Package), this appears to be correct.

dmesg is a little long:

```
dominus frank # dmesg

id

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove_id

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol release_and_free_resource

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_new

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_ca0106: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special

snd: Unknown symbol register_sound_special_device

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq_midi_event: Unknown symbol snd_seq_expand_var_event

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_set_queue_tempo

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_delete_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_dispatch

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_blocking

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_register_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_free

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_no_status

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_unregister_driver

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_event_port_detach

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_new

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_decode

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_create_kernel_client

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_write_poll

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_midi_event_encode_byte

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_seq_kernel_client_ctl

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special

snd: Unknown symbol register_sound_special_device

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_setinteger

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_near

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_max

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_mask

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special

snd: Unknown symbol register_sound_special_device

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special

snd: Unknown symbol register_sound_special_device

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

hub 2-0:1.0: port 2 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 40

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 41

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input40

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0f.0-2

hub 2-0:1.0: port 2 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 41

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 42

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input41

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0f.0-2

hub 2-0:1.0: port 2 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 42

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 43

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input42

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0f.0-2
```

----------

## alienjon

I'm afraid that I've never used genkernel, but if you would be so kind, please post the output of this command:

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND_

```

(I'm making an assumption that genkernel has a .config file, so this command may return (file or directory not found) if I'm wrong on that guess)

This should show us what is build into your kernel and how. The dmesg output (to me, at least) indicates that there is one or two things missing from the kernel (ac97 codecs, for example) This output should show us what's going on  :Smile: 

Also, you had mentioned that you were looking at the wiki, did you look over the formal HowTo?Last edited by alienjon on Sun Sep 10, 2006 8:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## orcberg

```
dominus linux # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND_

dominus linux #
```

Nothing that matches -- but the file is there. I tried doing grep with the -i option as well. Still nothing. As for the wiki, I had been referencing the page: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_Complete_(includes_dmix). Is there another one I should be using as well?

----------

## alienjon

give just a simple:

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config

```

a shot. It may be that while the file is there, genkernel is not using it the same way that a regular build might. As for the wiki page, I'm not exactly sure which one you are looking at, as the link brings me to a blank article. If you haven't looked over the Gentoo Offical HowTo, then check that out as well. You may see something that was missed in the wiki  :Smile: 

(My bad, I copied the wrong thing when I made that last post   :Rolling Eyes:  The link above should work, though)

----------

## orcberg

The .config file is huge -- 1,861 lines. However I did some searching for "sound" and "snd", found the following:

```
#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set
```

----------

## orcberg

Weird -- I rebooted and it didn't give an errors while loading ALSA or the driver... however I still don't seem to get any sound, and when I try to alsamixer -c 0 it gives the following error:

```
dominus frank # alsamixer -c 0

wrong -c argument '0'
```

If I try to restart or stop the service:

```
dominus frank # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ !! ]

dominus frank # /etc/init.d/alsasound status

 * status:  started

dominus frank # /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ !! ]

dominus frank # /etc/init.d/alsasound status

 * status:  started
```

I'm going through that how-to you referred me to now, hopefully that will help square this thing away.

----------

## alienjon

```

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set 

```

Doesn't look like ALSA is turned on in your kernel BUT (as I've mentiond a few times before) I've never used genkernel, so if it works differently then this may be OK.

----------

## orcberg

The day is mine! Ha-HA!

I have sound working. It was quite the pain in the ass but I thank you VERY much for your guidance and patience. The last page you directed me to ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml ) was a tremendous help. Basically what I did: I undid everything I changed/installed from the start. Unmerged the alsa packages, reverted the configuration files to their old state. I started off fresh. Followed the guide and I got it damn close, but not quite. I heard very faint sound in the background, but most of the sound was static. A friend of mine helped and after tweaking with a number of things, a few reboots, and a crap ton of trial-and-error, it works. XMMS and Cedega both utilize sound fine (although the weird thing is that Cedega will only do it if the game is set to use OSS -- selecting ALSA will cause games I've tried thus far to crash. And freaking Eve won't work at all, but that's another battle for another time).

The only thing I noticed is that only one application can access the sound card at a time. Is this intended? On my Mac (different OS, different soundcard.. I know) and even on my Windows PC, I can be listening to a song and playing a game with sound at the same time. I'd figure this card ought to be able to support that (haven't tried it in Windows yet). Is this intended/normal or is there something else I need to tweak to get it to not be so finicky?

----------

## alienjon

Glad it worked  :Smile: 

Two things. Firstly I would recommend checking for a gentoo howto before checking out the wiki's if for no other reason than the howtos are written (usually) by people who helped develop them or who have a very intimite knowledge about them. That isn't to say that the wiki's are written by people who don't know what they're doing (as that is not the case) but from my experience, most wiki's are written by people who wanted to share how they got something to work on their computer. In most cases this is just fine, but you can never know. (Funny enough, if you want to find the gentoo howto, do a google search with the following syntax:

```

gentoo, {search-item}

```

Usually the top item will be what you're looking for if it exists as a regular howto.

Secondly, about the playing sound from two different sources. Check the forums on that. I have heard of the problem before (get the pun  :Very Happy: ) but haven't had it myself. I think it is pretty common and easy to solve.

Glad to hear it's working!

----------

